# OMG



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.foreveryoursmaltese.com/Breeders.html

:shocked: :shocked: Is it even possible to breed a 2 lb dam?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ugh. That's all i can say.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

"This is Baby. She is 
very prissy and girly. 
She is the ultimate 
lapdog. She weighs 
1.8 pounds."


OMG!! Thats so tiny! Milo is only 16 weeks old and weighs over 3lbs already and I think he is tiny!
How can that poor baby even have pups? :shocked:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

No real breeder would breed dams that small. The pictures don't even look like the dogs are that small. There are a lot of disreputable people out there.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If the standard calls for a 4-7 pound Maltese, why would you deliberately breed for dogs under three pounds? 

$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: That is awful..
I have never heard of this "breeder"


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Now if only people would get educated on the risk of owning one of those tinies.

I don't believe all of those dogs on that site are tiny. Even if they were, it in no way
guarantees the pups will be small. 

I had a yorkie that weighed 2 lbs and had been passed from breeder to breeder (makes
me nauseous to even type that). She actually had one live litter but the other litters
died. She passed from a liver shunt and heart problems. I had her the last
two years of her life. She lived to be six. It was a very sad thing to watch her, so
tiny and so sick. These breeders didn't even take the time to have her bloodwork
done or they would have seen there were problems.....or maybe they did and just
didn't care. :angry: 

I also rescued a tiny maltese that was one pound with a serious heart problem. Actually,
part of the heart was MISSING! She didn't live long but with the help of my great vet
the quality of her life was good until the last minute. 

These are heartbreaking experiences, even if anticipated. This is also more common than
not in these tinies. Breeders who purposely breed for these babies should be strung up. :angry:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG look at her puppy in this add :shocked: :shocked: 

http://www.k9stud.com/PuppiesforSale/Maltese42562.aspx

I still don't think it's possible for a 1 pound dam to give birth.... I think she's lieing.....


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 26 2009, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822426


> Now if only people would get educated on the risk of owning one of those tinies.
> 
> I don't believe all of those dogs on that site are tiny. Even if they were, it in no way
> guarantees the pups will be small.
> ...


I know what you mean about tinies. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: I don't ever want a dog less than 2.5 pounds again, even a puppy. Poor things can do anything, can't live a happy, healthy and long doggie life. Can't make it even through a little surgery, can't get blood work done without them becoming anemic.  3.5 pounds is my limit on a dog.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I also think she is lying. I don't think those dogs are that small and I even question whether those are her dogs. A few of the pics looked awfully familiar and I doubt a greeder would keep their dogs groomed so well. I think she's just trying to get money out of people who think tiny dogs are better. 

I'm glad to see some of you posting the reality of owning tiny dogs. I think most people that want one so small, have no idea how little and fragile they really are. Not to mention the health problems they can have. I also think a lot of people that want 2lb dogs, just want a toy to carry around in their purse and show off.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I just simply cannot imagine a full grown maltese at the size she is claiming. Either those poor dogs are not actually that small (which is very probable imo), or they are probably riddled with health problems. Pixie is 4lbs and I worry all the time about hurting her because she is so small. I just can't fathom wanting a dog even smaller and more fragile. I really hope people see this thread when they do searches for tiny malts. Teacups, tinies, micros....it all makes me sick. 

Getting a small dog from a reputable breeder is one thing (these guys are small, even smaller ones are bound to pop up!), but to read about someone purposefully breeding for that kind of size just makes me ill.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I wouldn't trade my little 7.5 lb sausage butt for all the 2 lb dogs in the world!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 26 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822427


> OMG look at her puppy in this add :shocked: :shocked:
> 
> http://www.k9stud.com/PuppiesforSale/Maltese42562.aspx
> 
> I still don't think it's possible for a 1 pound dam to give birth.... I think she's lieing.....[/B]


I think she's lying also. And I would love to know how she came by her marcris dogs for breeding.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Another question here ... Why would they bathe them every two days??? (she mentions that on the home page introduction) 

I would never want a dog that small. I worry enough about Snowball in regards to meds and health issues, or him getting accidently hurt. (he is 5 1/2 pounds)


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Baby doesn't look to be 1.8 lbs. to me. If she were that tiny that bow would appear much larger on her head. Comparing the others to their surroundings, especially the bathtub pictures, they don't look to be as small as stated. Even if they are I certainly wouldn't want one that tinyl. I can't imagine the constant worry that would come from having a dog that small even if it were perfectly healthy.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

No Thank You!!! I'm perfectly happy with my own little 13 lb chunker Bianca!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This is site banner was stolen from Maltese Paws

http://www.foreveryoursmaltese.com/pastpups.html


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG that is so sad! Those poor babies... :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

My Cameo was 3#. I do not know if her small size had anything to do with the fact that we lost her, but she is the only Maltese I have had that has not made it to old age. She was poorly bred by a "tea-cup poodle breeder." One of the key line-bred ancestors in her pedigree was called Itsy Bitsy Christy. 

I notice a couple of other things on this person's website. On the home page she says that her maltese was killed by a hit and run driver. Interesting how she blames the driver as I have to wonder how a Maltese was in a position to be hit. 

She also claims that she brushes 2x per day (doubtful especially given the pictures) and bathed every other day (again doubtful) and of course that much brushing and bathing would not be good for the coats if it were true. On her photos page it shows a bunch of wet dogs (they look pretty big wet don't you think?). When I bathe three dogs I usually break to dry the first before moving on to the next (not leaving the first dog shivering). So I wonder if she is drying them at all.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Aug 26 2009, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822530


> My Cameo was 3#. I do not know if her small size had anything to do with the fact that we lost her, but she is the only Maltese I have had that has not made it to old age. She was poorly bred by a "tea-cup poodle breeder." One of the key line-bred ancestors in her pedigree was called Itsy Bitsy Christy.
> 
> I notice a couple of other things on this person's website. On the home page she says that her maltese was killed by a hit and run driver. Interesting how she blames the driver as I have to wonder how a Maltese was in a position to be hit.
> 
> She also claims that she brushes 2x per day (doubtful especially given the pictures) and bathed every other day (again doubtful) and of course that much brushing and bathing would not be good for the coats if it were true. On her photos page it shows a bunch of wet dogs (they look pretty big wet don't you think?). When I bathe three dogs I usually break to dry the first before moving on to the next (not leaving the first dog shivering). So I wonder if she is drying them at all.[/B]


They look just terrible in the tub, and they don't look clean to me, just wet. I hate this whole thing. I hope she isn't really trying to breed 1 and 2 pound dogs. I've had pet rats bigger than that!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I've seen that picture of "Isabelle" on another site or forum (besides this breeder's site) but right now I can't remember where. Someone else "might've" taken the picture for this breeder, but note how the image of Isabelle is much sharper than the other photos. 






Joy


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks like she threw all the dogs into the shower. 

THIS MAKES ME SICK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 26 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822541


> I'm pretty sure I've seen that picture of "Isabelle" on another site or forum (besides this breeder's site) but right now I can't remember where. Someone else "might've" taken the picture for this breeder, but note how the image of Isabelle is much sharper than the other photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I've seen Isabelle before also. Since they stole the banner from maltese Paws, I definitely question any pics they have posted.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 26 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822541


> I'm pretty sure I've seen that picture of "Isabelle" on another site or forum (besides this breeder's site) but right now I can't remember where. Someone else "might've" taken the picture for this breeder, but note how the image of Isabelle is much sharper than the other photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Angel's Eye dog! no wonder it looks familiar!


http://www.angelseyesonline.com/


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 26 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822555


> QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 26 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822541





> I'm pretty sure I've seen that picture of "Isabelle" on another site or forum (besides this breeder's site) but right now I can't remember where. Someone else "might've" taken the picture for this breeder, but note how the image of Isabelle is much sharper than the other photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Angel's Eye dog! no wonder it looks familiar!


http://www.angelseyesonline.com/
[/B][/QUOTE]

WOW :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 26 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822555


> QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 26 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822541





> I'm pretty sure I've seen that picture of "Isabelle" on another site or forum (besides this breeder's site) but right now I can't remember where. Someone else "might've" taken the picture for this breeder, but note how the image of Isabelle is much sharper than the other photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Angel's Eye dog! no wonder it looks familiar!


http://www.angelseyesonline.com/
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! Stacy, you should be a detective!!!

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 26 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822541


> I'm pretty sure I've seen that picture of "Isabelle" on another site or forum (besides this breeder's site) but right now I can't remember where. Someone else "might've" taken the picture for this breeder, but note how the image of Isabelle is much sharper than the other photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right. I found these hits on Tin Eye:

http://tineye.com/search/ce77ce3d9ac3c72d0...1427ffe61e04227


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Aug 26 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822565


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 26 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822555





> QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 26 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822541





> I'm pretty sure I've seen that picture of "Isabelle" on another site or forum (besides this breeder's site) but right now I can't remember where. Someone else "might've" taken the picture for this breeder, but note how the image of Isabelle is much sharper than the other photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Angel's Eye dog! no wonder it looks familiar!


http://www.angelseyesonline.com/
[/B][/QUOTE]

WOW :w00t: :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]
I know, right? 

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 26 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822566


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 26 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822555





> QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 26 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822541





> I'm pretty sure I've seen that picture of "Isabelle" on another site or forum (besides this breeder's site) but right now I can't remember where. Someone else "might've" taken the picture for this breeder, but note how the image of Isabelle is much sharper than the other photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Angel's Eye dog! no wonder it looks familiar!


http://www.angelseyesonline.com/
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! Stacy, you should be a detective!!!

:HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can't take credit, Joy is the one who pointed out that it was a familiar looking dog and then i used the photo lookup site that I think Marj posted about before. (I think it was marj) I have seen that dog soooo many times, i can't believe I didn't notice it either!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for figuring that out Stacy. I was racking (sp?) my brain trying to remember where I had seen that photo before.






Joy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 26 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822570


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Aug 26 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822565





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 26 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822555





> QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 26 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822541





> I'm pretty sure I've seen that picture of "Isabelle" on another site or forum (besides this breeder's site) but right now I can't remember where. Someone else "might've" taken the picture for this breeder, but note how the image of Isabelle is much sharper than the other photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Angel's Eye dog! no wonder it looks familiar!


http://www.angelseyesonline.com/
[/B][/QUOTE]

WOW :w00t: :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]
I know, right? 

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 26 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822566


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 26 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822555





> QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 26 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822541





> I'm pretty sure I've seen that picture of "Isabelle" on another site or forum (besides this breeder's site) but right now I can't remember where. Someone else "might've" taken the picture for this breeder, but note how the image of Isabelle is much sharper than the other photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Angel's Eye dog! no wonder it looks familiar!


http://www.angelseyesonline.com/
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! Stacy, you should be a detective!!!

:HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can't take credit, Joy is the one who pointed out that it was a familiar looking dog and then i used the photo lookup site that I think Marj posted about before. (I think it was marj) I have seen that dog soooo many times, i can't believe I didn't notice it either!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup, it was me. Check out the post above yours. There are other hits besides Angel's Eye on Tin Eye.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Joy, Marj and Stacey- you ladies have GREAT EYE!!!! I am so impressed!! :thumbsup: 

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 26 2009, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822426


> Now if only people would get educated on the risk of owning one of those tinies.
> 
> I don't believe all of those dogs on that site are tiny. Even if they were, it in no way
> guarantees the pups will be small.
> ...


Britt, makes me very sad to read about these doggies you took care of....thank you for being so kind to do so, you are amazing! Bless you!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 26 2009, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822679


> Joy, Marj and Stacey- you ladies have GREAT EYE!!!! I am so impressed!! :thumbsup:[/B]


It's http://tineye.com/

Great way to find stolen pictures!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 26 2009, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822687


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 26 2009, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822679





> Joy, Marj and Stacey- you ladies have GREAT EYE!!!! I am so impressed!! :thumbsup:[/B]


It's http://tineye.com/

Great way to find stolen pictures!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh wow Marj!! You never cease to impress me, I must say!! I am ashamed b/c I am of the internet generation and I am still rather clueless when it comes to certain things on the web..This website looks so useful, and I never heard of it until now, so THANK YOU!! :you rock:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

that website is GREAT!! so cool (the one to find stolen photos). wow. thank you for posting that.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 26 2009, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822687


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 26 2009, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822679





> Joy, Marj and Stacey- you ladies have GREAT EYE!!!! I am so impressed!! :thumbsup:[/B]


It's http://tineye.com/

Great way to find stolen pictures!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: You're always so helpful, Marj! Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

does it really find any picture online? way cool!


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

The ad is contradictory as it states the puppy is 6 months old in the body of the description, but at the top, it states the puppy is 48 weeks. Looks like some fuzzy math to me! 

Didn't she state on her website that Ford is her only stud dog and that he weighs 3.1 pounds? Her ad states the dad is 2.8 pounds. I know that is splitting hairs, but at that size, every ounce is important! Is there a way that Marcris can request the papers on this pup or to research pups in SC with Marcris lineage? 

We can only hope that this woman is lying about the sizes because I just don't want to believe that ANYONE would breed such tiny little females!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

aww...that makes me so sad. =(


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 26 2009, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822406


> http://www.foreveryoursmaltese.com/Breeders.html
> 
> :shocked: :shocked: Is it even possible to breed a 2 lb dam?[/B]


I have been around Maltese for over 20 years........after all these years of looking at Maltese pictures, I can almost guarantee that those dogs are not the weights that she is stating they are.........in fact......I hazard to guess that most of those pictures have been "borrowed" without permission from other websites. In fact on her opening page she has stolen one of my graphics from my website to use as her title :angry: ......you can see my page at http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltese_breeders.htm


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

This woman has more nerve than a veal cutlet :blink: can't something be done about all this?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Aug 27 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823018


> This woman has more nerve than a veal cutlet :blink: can't something be done about all this?[/B]


Muahhaahha :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  

I LOVE that line!!! Can I have your permission to borrow this next time? LOL!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm inclined to think that the only pics that are 'hers' is the male Ford (not the prettiest looking maltese I've ever seen) and the sickly looking puppy pics. What a piece of work this lady is!!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

She can be reported to the company that hosts her website and they will shut her down. It doesn't mean that she won't move to another host, but it will help.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 27 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823040


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Aug 27 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823018





> This woman has more nerve than a veal cutlet :blink: can't something be done about all this?[/B]


Muahhaahha :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I LOVE that line!!! Can I have your permission to borrow this next time? LOL!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Of course, use it whenever, it's yours. :biggrin:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:angry: WELL I KNOW PERSONLLY that the second photo she calls Ashley is NOT!!! This burns me Up!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Aug 27 2009, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823077


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 27 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823040





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Aug 27 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823018





> This woman has more nerve than a veal cutlet :blink: can't something be done about all this?[/B]


Muahhaahha :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I LOVE that line!!! Can I have your permission to borrow this next time? LOL!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Of course, use it whenever, it's yours. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am putting it in my profile!! thanks!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Aug 27 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823092


> :angry: WELL I KNOW PERSONLLY that the second photo she calls Ashley is NOT!!! This burns me Up![/B]


Hope you let that person know!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Vanitysmom @ Aug 27 2009, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823016


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 26 2009, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822406





> http://www.foreveryoursmaltese.com/Breeders.html
> 
> :shocked: :shocked: Is it even possible to breed a 2 lb dam?[/B]


I have been around Maltese for over 20 years........after all these years of looking at Maltese pictures, I can almost guarantee that those dogs are not the weights that she is stating they are.........in fact......I hazard to guess that most of those pictures have been "borrowed" without permission from other websites. In fact on her opening page she has stolen one of my graphics from my website to use as her title :angry: ......you can see my page at http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltese_breeders.htm
[/B][/QUOTE]

I saw that, Sharon. Did you go after her!? I'm surprised she doesn't lift from this site. Hopefully, she doesn't
know of it.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

And the one she calls Baby is Lori's, The Maltese Magic forum creater's maltese, Chantel. :angry:

http://www.malteseluv.homestead.com/chantel.html


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I was trying to send a fake email saying that I was interested in a female to see if she'd ask me to pay by credit card or whatever but when I pressed submit it asked me to log into yahoo - me being me was too paranoid to log in incase she'd get all my details or something


----------

